# Protection training.



## Marekgibo (May 31, 2014)

Hi. Looking for somebody with experience in protection training, prefer in Leeds or Bradford area. I don't mind paying for lessons. Thanks.


----------



## ALIMALI (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi, There are many good books on the market which will help you & teach you a lot about Protection Training techniques, what type of breed of dog are you wanting to train ? I own 3 x security protection dogs, Malinois, Rottweiler & GSD, & been training & working security & protection dogs for 12 x years.

I live in the South West UK, but there will be a local IPO club near you, that's does Schutzhund training, or IPO for working dogs.

Regards ALIMALI.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Marekgibo said:


> Hi. Looking for somebody with experience in protection training, prefer in Leeds or Bradford area. I don't mind paying for lessons. Thanks.


Go onto BAGSD or GSDL Working Dog Page, they list the IPO clubs in your area.

Alternatively there are private trainers who may take you on for protection training from those who do PD stake in Working Trials

Look on Working Trials Monthly page.

Otherwise NASDU etc.

It really depends on what you want to do.

Most sports clubs will not take anyone who only wants to do protection training and not come for tracking and obedience training IME


----------

